# suns draft day trade



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

The Suns are talking to the Grizzlies and Cavs about a trade that would give them the No. 4 or No. 6 in return for the No. 9 and the No. 22. The Suns are itching to get their hands on either Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Chris Wilcox or Nene Hilario. The Cavs like Caron Butler, but think he'll be around at No. 9. 
- credit to espn insider


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*I heard*

that Clev and Phox were talking about Andre Miller...

Clev trades Andre Miller, Chris Mihm, Wesley Person

to Phox for

Stephon Marbury, the #9, and the future #1 that Clev owes Phox from a past trade.

That's a pretty good deal for Phox...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Great deal to get rid of our cancer.:yes:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*not a great deal*

for Clev, but it gets rid of our cancer too in Person, and a dud in Mihm, and we get the #1 we owe Phox off the books too. Plus, I'm not sure Marbury would improve the team that much which keeps us in the LeBron running, and we get another good pick at #9. Who knows, Starbury might be ok with a young team where he can be the boss?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I thought Person was a quite guy, how can he be a cancer? AS for Marbury, no use guy. The guy loses in every team taht he goes to when he is the first option.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

*Not sure?*

Dre Mill could be the next marbury not in stats but in not giving a winning record.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

But at least Dre won't ruin our offense because he is not capable of scoring points like the way Marbury can.


----------

